# Installation Windows 10 via Bootcamp impossible



## TomyMetik (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à toutes/tous,

Cela fait 4 jours que j'essaye d'installer Windows 10 via Bootcamp sur mon macbook pro, mais sans succès... Je bloque à la dernière étape, lorsque l'installation Windows redémarre. Une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le seul choix de cliquer sur «OK» :

*Il est écrit :*
_L'ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendue. L'installation de Windows ne peut pas continuer. Pour installer Windows, cliquez sur «OK» pour redémarrer l'ordinateur, puis redémarrez l'installation.

Lorsque je clique sur OK, l'ordinateur redémarre et le même message s'affiche..._

Je ne sais plus quoi faire... Aidez moi !

*Matériel :*
MacOS Catalina 10.15.5
Macbook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Mid 2014)
Processeur 2.6Ghz Intel Core i5 double coeur
Mémoire 16 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphisme Intel Iris 1536 Mo

Jai changé le SSD 128go par un SSD 1T0 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
Je souhaite avoir 500go pour Windows et 500go pour OSX.

*Un petit coup de commande diskutil list pour y voir plus clair :*

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         500.0 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh - Données     15.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 80.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh               11.0 GB    disk1s5

Je vous remercie !

TomyMetik


----------



## moderno31 (11 Juillet 2020)

Hello,
Vmware Fusion et en 1h ton OS est monté et fini les galères...


----------



## TomyMetik (12 Juillet 2020)

Hello,
Oui j'ai fini par installer Virtual box..

Merci !


----------



## moderno31 (13 Juillet 2020)

Je ne connais pas ta config, mais le mac gère plutôt bien les dépassements de mémoire. 
Bonne suite


----------

